# Suche Buch zum Thema JavaBeans



## Peter@Pan (19. Nov 2004)

Hi,

ich suche eín gutes Buch zum Thema JavaBeans - wenn möglich in deutsch aber englisch ist auch ok.

BTW.: Kennt jemand von euch gute und günstige Büchershops? (Sollte das posten solcher links aufgrund von Forenregeln untersagt sein - könnt ihr mir den link per PM schicken)


----------



## foobar (19. Nov 2004)

Meinst du JavaBeans oder EJBeans? Zum Thema Ejb gibt es bei www.theserverside.com ein paar kostenlose Bücher. Ansonsten guck mal bei www.terrashop.de, da gibt es sehr günstig Bücher.


----------



## Peter@Pan (19. Nov 2004)

Danke für die Links!
Auch wenn es nicht hier her gehört - aber was ist denn der unterschied zweischen JavaBeans und EJBeans?
Ok hab jetzt selbst herausgefunden, dass das E in EJBeans für Enterprise steht....


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Nov 2004)

[qoute]
aber was ist denn der unterschied zweischen JavaBeans und EJBeans? 
[/quote]
den Unterschied kann man nur schwer beschreiben ohne in ein endloses Geschwafel abzudriften, vielleicht hilft es dir mehr, wenn ich hier eine vollständige Liste der Gemeinsamkeiten bringe

1. beide haben was mit Java zu tun
2. beide Wörter enden auf "Beans"


----------



## Student (22. Nov 2004)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Liste der Gemeinsamkeiten bringe
> 
> 1. beide haben was mit Java zu tun
> 2. beide Wörter enden auf "Beans"



 :arrow:  :wink: 

 :arrow: http://java.sun.com/products/javabeans/
 :arrow: http://java.sun.com/products/ejb/


----------



## Peter@Pan (23. Nov 2004)

Ich hätte da noch eine Frage die vielleicht nicht hier her gehört - aber wenn der Thread schonmal offen ist....

....Kann es sein, dass die JavaBean API in den letzten Jahren sich kaum weiterentwickelt hat? Die neusten Tutorials und Bücher sind von 2002.


P.S.: Bin noch Java-Anfänger und habe vielleicht auch nur eine falsche Vorstellung von den Weiterentwicklungs-Zyklen, allerdings wenn ich im Java 1.5 (Der Tiger brüllt) Bereich lese, das bereits jetzt wo die 1.5 grade draußen ist von der 1.6 gesprochen wird - scheint der Zyklus doch schnell zu sein.


----------



## foobar (23. Nov 2004)

> Die neusten Tutorials und Bücher sind von 2002.


Ich glaube kaum, daß es Bücher gibt die sich auschließlich mit JavaBeans befassen, da das Thema nicht besonders umfangreich ist.


----------



## Peter@Pan (23. Nov 2004)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Die neusten Tutorials und Bücher sind von 2002.
> 
> 
> Ich glaube kaum, daß es Bücher gibt die sich auschließlich mit JavaBeans befassen, da das Thema nicht besonders umfangreich ist.



Natürlich gibt es solche Bücher, nicht grade viele aber ein Paar schon. Kannst ja mal in den verschiedenen Shops oder Verlagen danach suchen - du wirst welche finden.


P.S.: Zu jeder Fliege wird/kann ein Elefant geschrieben (Das können doch manche Authoren am besten).  :wink:


----------



## Bleiglanz (23. Nov 2004)

Damals gab's schon ein paar Bücher, aber leider war der JavaBean-Hype nur von kurzer Dauer.

Es hat eben kaum visuelle (kommerzielle) JavaBeans gegeben, die sich dann mit "FeatureDescriptor" und "Property Editors" in die Werkzeugleiste der diversen GUI-Builder (JBuilder, NetBeans, usw.) als "Kompeneten" einklinken konnten - obwohl das ganze Modell schon sehr gut durchdacht war.

JBuilder bringt natürlich immer noch einen gewissen Satz an solchen "selbst erstellten" "visuell verwendbaren" Beans mit.

Die Roh-Definition selbst war dagegen extrem erfolgreich und ist mittlerweile Allgemeingut und wirklich überall anzutreffen. Aber über die reine Namenskonvention getX setX und den leeren Konstruktor kann man wahrscheinlich kein komplettes Buch rausbringen (ausser vielleicht der Gallileo Verlag mit 5fachem Zeilenabstand).


----------



## Student (24. Nov 2004)

:arrow: ein buchbsp
nur zum beweis ^^ :bae:

die meisten bücher sprechen es aber nur kurz, wenn überhaupt an und lassen den entwickler dann mit der API alleine ;-)


----------



## foobar (24. Nov 2004)

@student das ist aber ein Buch zum Thema EJB, wenn schon klugscheissen dann auch richtig ;-)

Aber anscheinend gibt es auch Bücher zum Thema *Java Beans* z.b. hier


----------



## Bleiglanz (25. Nov 2004)

LOL, das Teil ist von 1997 In dieses Buch würde gerne mal reinschauen!

Gibts die BeanBox eigentlich noch?


----------



## Peter@Pan (25. Nov 2004)

Ich hab hier auch ein Buch von 1997 aus dem Markt&Technik Verlag..... Das schlimmste an dem Buch ist aber nicht sein alter, sondern dass das Buch driekt vom englischem ins deutsche übersetzt wurde und zwar von jemanden der selbst nicht programmiert....


----------



## Student (26. Nov 2004)

'Design Patterns' von Gamma ist auch von 1995 ... also bitte ^^


@foobar:
dumm gelaufen, was? *mist* .. hehe


----------



## Bleiglanz (28. Nov 2004)

> 'Design Patterns' von Gamma ist auch von 1995 ... also bitte


auch nicht gerade ein Meisterwerk!


----------



## Student (30. Nov 2004)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > 'Design Patterns' von Gamma ist auch von 1995 ... also bitte
> 
> 
> auch nicht gerade ein Meisterwerk!



hmm?
ich finde das absolut klasse. meiner ansicht nach sehr gut erklärt.


----------



## Bleiglanz (1. Dez 2004)

Student hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bah, schlecht erklärt, aufgeblasener Jargon

einfache Dinge möglichst verquast dargestellt: ich frage mich immer, warum das so ein Erfolg geworden ist. Leider das normative Werk zum Thema, weshalb alle anderen Autoren den "pseudo-wissenschaftlichen" Humbug mit übernommen haben.

IMHO nur lesbar, wenn man bereits ungefähr weiss, worums geht


----------



## Pit (8. Jun 2007)

Ich verstehe den unterschied zwischen JavaBeans und Enterprise Javabeans immer noch nicht... Ist beides nicht dasselbe ? bzw. javabeans entwicklung hörte irgendwann auf und hieß das EJB vllt. ?


----------

